# Games that would make good movies



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I'll start with a couple that illustrate rule number 1: it can be games that have already been made into bad movies. Anyway my two picks are

Max Payne, starring Tom Hardy. No gun fu please, just lots of stylized hardboiled detective noir type stuff. Actually it'd make a good limited series instead of a really long movie. Also, no sequels, just the first game;
and
The Team Silent SH games. It'd be a real challenge not to turn them into a haunted mansion thrill ride, but someone with some vision and talent could make some of the most disturbing horror films ever. In my eyes 4 would be the easiest one to conceive. I'm choosing Adam Driver for James in SH2, and Anne Hathaway for Mary/Maria. There's some others I've thought of for other characters in the series but they're not as set in stone for me as those two.

I have way too much time in my hands, and am a ****ing loser I know. But I'm also bored so...

If it's too dumb just let it die a peaceful death.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

I like your idea about Silent Hill, but I would prefer Christian Bale as James though. I would love to see a really good Silent Hill movie.

Also, I think Shadow of the Colossus could become a good movie too.


----------



## Antiquated Mech (Jul 9, 2016)

I really don't think most games would gain anything from being adapted into movies/series, as the interactivity adds a lot to the experience.

It might work better to create content that sits alongside the game rather than making straight adaptations. For example a series based on Silent Hill could comprise of short stories of other people drawn to the town.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Stalker and System Shock.


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Horizon: Zero Dawn was already a movie. Amazing graphics.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Stalker and System Shock.


Stalker could be really good if they did it right. The writing isn't the best in the game and the npcs are annoying, but the atmosphere is like a 10/10.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Honestly, I don't think I've played many games that would translate to a movie. Plus, video games have had a really bad history of not performing well as movies (I'm guessing mostly because of out of touch directors and that video games tell stories that are meant to take place over much longer intervals than 2-3 hours, much like novels). I wonder if something that has a long, over-complicated plot like Metal Gear could be a movie. The Witcher has done well as a tv show (although technically based on the books).






This trailer has often made me wonder what a Souls movie would be like. It's a game rich with themes and symbols but with minimalist story telling and a silent protagonist. Not sure if that works as a movie, but I'd still watch it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

The Evil Within


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Don said:


> Stalker could be really good if they did it right. The writing isn't the best in the game and the npcs are annoying, but the atmosphere is like a 10/10.


 Well, there is a stalker film but it's tied to the book(road side picnic) not the game. I think it could be good if they made it more slow pace, a bit like the film and not some dumbass action movie with russians. I don't know, nearly all videogames to movies are kind of bad lol. The only ones I liked on top of my head are Mortal Kombat, Tomb Raider 1 and Resident Evil 1. Other than that it's all garbage



Don said:


> This trailer has often made me wonder what a Souls movie would be like. It's a game rich with themes and symbols but with minimalist story telling and a silent protagonist. Not sure if that works as a movie, but I'd still watch it.


A souls movie would be interesting, but I'm afraid it would be some Japanese live action or some weeb 3d/anime film(could be okay if it was dark like Berserk). Id like a dark and depressing theme film just like the games. Maybe something like you said, or like Valhalla Rising where the protagonist doesn't say one word in the entire film and just fights basically.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Waiting for uncharted movie.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

Bloodborne, but it's too risky. it would be such a fine line between amazing and hokey/corny. itd have to be animated

But realistically..i guess Mass Effect would be good. Like Valerian, but good

I'd agree with STALKER too


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

ShadowOne said:


> Bloodborne, but it's too risky. it would be such a fine line between amazing and hokey/corny. itd have to be animated
> 
> But realistically..i guess Mass Effect would be good. Like Valerian, but good
> 
> I'd agree with STALKER too


If they can capture the cosmic horror elements of bloodborne well and not treat it like the standard Van Helsing monster hunting movie it could be solid.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Replicante said:


> I like your idea about Silent Hill, but I would prefer Christian Bale as James though. I would love to see a really good Silent Hill movie.
> 
> Also, I think Shadow of the Colossus could become a good movie too.


I chose Adam Driver 'cause he's got that troubled soul thing going on they exploited so well in the new Star Wars trilogy, and also because he's around the right age. A young Christian Bale, though? Sounds good. He's one of the best around.

Oh, oh, Kate Mara as Lisa from the first SH. I saw it in my head when I watched Captive.

I heard there was a SotC movie in the works years ago, but I'm kind of glad it never happened. I absolutely love that game, mind you, in fact it makes me wish I had a PS4 so I could play the remake. But yeah, I get the feeling it'd be tough to make a game with a minimalistic story like that into a compelling film. I feel it'd lose more that it would gain.


Scrub-Zero said:


> Stalker and System Shock.


Gimme System Shock. There aren't many good cyberpunk deals like that.

Never played STALKER.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I never actually bothered to watch the Warcraft movie that came out, but I think a film about Arthas/The Lich King or Illidan would be cool. Starcraft film about Kerrigan too. I'd watch a film about Sylvanas too if it didn't end up being terrible. Something about Trolls, Forsaken or any of the elves. Humans and Orcs kind of bore me mostly.

There was a Final Fantasy VII film (Advent Children,) and it wasn't that great storywise though the visuals were obviously great I would probably have said that if there wasn't one. The actual FFVII game has a very compelling storyline that could have made a decent film.

I'd also watch an Elder Scrolls film (especially one set in Morrowind and/or featuring Sheogorath or any Daedric storyline, but Sheogorath is hilarious) but maybe I wouldn't, I don't watch films very often and I still haven't watched the Warcraft film.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

zkv said:


> Gimme System Shock. There aren't many good cyberpunk deals like that.
> 
> Never played STALKER.


Yeah system shock is a story that begs to be told. Sadly they would probably make a Bioshock film before SS.

And you definitely should play stalker. Start with Shadow of Chernobyl and go straight to Call of Pripyat. The vanilla games are wonky but you can get a few mods(zone reclamation project...never use complete please) that changes basically nothing except how weapons handle which is a huge flaw in vanilla. After you install the mods the games really take off in gameplay and atmosphere. There are no shooter games like Stalker, except maybe the Metro series.

You also have incredible mods like Misery and Call of Chernobyl(adds all three game worlds into one giant game)


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

a movie from the Onimusha games.

i also would like to see a documentary about the starcraft 2 marine CMC armour.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Soldier of Fortune 1 & 2 - if anyone remembers John Mullins and those games. 



Always wanted someone to start a franchise in the world of Nirn/Tamriel (Elder Scrolls). Preferably Peter Jackson without all the issues that made The Hobbit films average.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

There are some good video game tv series, like The Witcher and Castlevania, so a similar thing like Elder Scrools tv series could be good.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

CeilingStarer said:


> Always wanted someone to start a franchise in the world of Nirn/Tamriel (Elder Scrolls). Preferably Peter Jackson without all the issues that made The Hobbit films average.


Yeah I'm thinking Peter Jackson for Diablo as well. Between the manual and the actual in-game content they'd have a few seasons worth of material. I also think he should team up with Robert Zemeckis and make it entirely with CGI.

Jeez, I read The Hobbit, and it's one movie. I guess it wasn't a fully "money, dear boy" situation, as he must've wanted to bring back the magic. But it just didn't work.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm listening to the criminally underused Stubbs the Zombie soundtrack and remembered this thread. Between the perfectly usable soundtrack, the general picture of this retro-futuristic consumerist 50s America and some other bits (the Slow, Grim, and Grisly quartet's got to be in) I think it would be much better than what I consider a mediocre game (at best). I still like it anyway. I actually know what part of the movie I'd put each song in lol that's what you get when a complete idiot is given too much free time and ****ty pastimes. Anyway since you asked, it's: Lonesome Town, Shaking All Over, Lollipop (cue the brain eating), Earth Angel, All I Have To Do Is Dream, Mr. Sandman, Tears On My Pillow, The Living Dead (the Romero gore-fest homage), There Goes My Baby, Everyday (nukes go off at 2:01), Strangers In The Night (credits), If I Only Had A Brain (more credits, and you're reading each and every single name, dammit). I'd like to thank the Academy. Oh and I skipped My Boyfriend's Back because I find it intensely annoying.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Spyro the Dragon rated PG-13. I fear it would turn out like that Sonic movie.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Sunshine Lady said:


> Spyro the Dragon rated PG-13. I fear it would turn out like that Sonic movie.


Don't think I can bring myself to watch Sonic. Always liked Jim Carrey, moreso now that he's a crazy trippy spiritual kind of guy but nope. Can't do it.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Star Control 2


----------



## FredFred87 (Jul 27, 2019)

Animal Crossing already had an animated film in 2006, but I want another one just so that they might cast Danny Devito as Mr. Resetti. LOL


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Fun Spirit said:


> Spyro the Dragon rated PG-13. I fear it would turn out like that Sonic movie.


This statement is accurate in the highest caliber.


----------

